# Herbie has gone, age 31 & 9 months



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

We lost our dearest boy Herbie on Thursday 23rd January. He had been a little quiet for about a week, but the evening before he died, he was fluffed up, sleepy and had gone off his food- very unusual for him. Around 8pm, he became very unresponsive,- when I tried to scratch his head, he wasn't really aware I was there. I took him out of his cage and gave him one last brief cuddle, I sort of knew the end was near so I quietly said a farewell to him as I knew he may be gone by morning. I went to bed with a heavy heart. Sure enough, by the following morning he was gone. I was 15 years old when he arrived in my life, and I'm 46 now, so you can imagine the bond that was built between us.
In a way I'm glad he died peacefully at home as, if he had still been alive in the morning I would have had to taken him to the vet to make sure he wasn't suffering.
I miss him deeply. I found a special spot to bury him in the garden, and have decorated this special place with primroses.
I've only just felt able to write up this message on here, as have been to upset previously.

I hope this doesn't sound wrong, but I am now, already thinking of acquiring a new baby tiel. I just can't stand the house being like it is without the cheerful sound of a cockatiel.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it's hard but wow- 31! Herbie lived a very long and happy life. I'm glad he passed at home with you. That's what I would prefer too. RIP sweet little Herbie. And no, I don't think it's wrong at all for you to be thinking about another bird. I'm sure Herbie would want you to give another tiel a nice life like he had.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I remember your last post about Herbie. He is already a legend on this forum. I got my first tiel at 15 too, and I hope to spend as much time with mine as your did with yours. And I don't see anything wrong with you longing for another. Cockatiels grab your heart and I think Herbie would want you to bless another lucky bird. It's clear you are a fantastic owner. Fly free Herbie


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

RIP Herbie

Wow! 31!!! 

You gave him lots of love and attention and I am glad he passed away peacefully and at home.

I think its ok to find yourself a new baby. Herbie wouldn't want you to be alone.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Herbie, but yes, wow, almost 32 years!! I can only wish that mine live that long. You must be an amazing owner, and I am glad you are getting a baby tiel. I know I couldn't live without a bird in my home for long. I am sad for you though, I know what you mean - all of a sudden your companion of 30 + years is gone. You two must have gone through so much together


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. What a nice long life!
I think it's wonderful that you want to open your heart to another bird.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

I remember your posts about him, at least he didn't suffer too much and probably died naturally. It doesn't make it any easier but be proud you had a Bird that lived a very long and happy life


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear of Herbie's passing. Stephanie is right. Herbie has become a legend here on the forum. Just seeing your posts, it's obvious how much you loved and cared for him. I only wish I could be as amazing a caretaker as you. He lived a wonderful, full life because of you. 

I don't think it's wrong in the least to be wanting a baby tiel if you're ready. When my Mavvy boy passed it was so quiet around here. I think Herbie would want you to give another tiel the same wonderful life you gave him. <3

Fly free, Herbie!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

My heart goes out to you for your loss. That is quite an amazing time you and your little guy shared friendship. 

I agree, Herbie would want you to share your home with a new friend, and he knows the love you have to give.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I make mine all the words that have already been written here.You are a fantastic bird owner,with lots of love to give-why not get another one -That does not mean you've forgotten Herbie-I am pretty sure he will always be your little star,waiting for you over the Rainbow Bridge.Hugs and kisses from Brazil X x Teresa


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Herbie,31 years and 9 months is a long happy life,Herbie would want you to take in another cockatiel to love,know that Herbie will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge to be reunited with you someday,never to be parted again.:frown:


----------



## kaitlinpaige (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss  He lived a very long and happy life! It's natural to want to replace the space in your heart that Herbie left, and I think it would be an honor for any tiel to get to live with you! Best of luck!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss  I to don't think there's anything wrong with wanting to get a baby, I can't imagine how empty the house would feel now after you had him for so long.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Almost 32 years, wow! You must have given him a fantastic life, you should be so proud of yourself. Nobody would judge you for wanting another cockatiel at all, it must be so hard when you've had him for so long. Rest in peace Herbie


----------



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

*Thank you all*

I must thank you all for your lovely words. They mean a lot to me, and I was in tears reading them. I really would like to reply to you all individually, but there are so many of you! I can feel the love from all around the world! We are one big family united by our feathered friends.

Just to let you know I am looking at some baby tiels on Sunday!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Keep us updated. Take pictures


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Fly free, Herbie! :angel:
So sorry for your loss...what a long time to spend with a companion. I definitely think another cockatiel would help fill that void and ease your grief.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear of his passing...a long and happy life like this is worth celebrating in remembrance!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Herbie*

That is amazing - 31 years+. I am sure you miss your faithful companion terrible. I think it is so neat you were able to have him for so many years.
No, I don't think it sounds terrible at all to consider another cockatiel. After having one in your life for so long, it would be very lonely without your cheerful little friend. You will never forget Herbie and I am sure he would want you to have another friend like him. Be at peace.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

How wonderful that you got to spend 31 years of your life with Herbie and he with you. I hope I get a long time with my sweet girls.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss — 31 is amazing, he would be very thankful to have had such a fantastic parront.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am sooo sorry...  Think of all the nice memories. I hope I will spend a lot of time with my boy too.


----------



## singalalka (Nov 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.Fly free Herbie.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember you telling us about Herbie, and it made me hope that my babies will be with me for such a long time. I wish you all the best with the new baby. He will never replace Herbie but I am sure he will help you in such a sad time of your life. 
Fly free, sweet Herbie! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

I understand about Herbie going very quiet and unresponsive, that was exactly how Beauty was at the end of his life. I am grateful that he stayed alive so I could see him and give him one last cuddle before he died. For Herbie to have been with you for such a large part of your life must be fantastic at the same time as being heartbreaking.

RIP Herbie.


----------



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

*Thank you everyone*

Thanks again everyone, for your lovely words, you are all such wonderful people on here. 
I may have news of not one, but two babies soon! I will post some pics as soon as I can.


----------

